# New License For ETABS 2015 v15.2.2



## ابوالفضل کلانتری (10 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


CSI ETABS 2015 v15.2.2 license, expires midnight of Jul 4, 2017


Enjoy it

:56:​


----------



## Abubakr Marouf (10 يوليو 2016)

هل يوجد ملف تفعيل جديد لبرنامج السيف ؟


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (10 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير .. شغال 100%


----------



## نزيه القاق (10 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير .. شغال 100%


----------



## xinlok (11 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد19775 (11 يوليو 2016)

اخي الفاضل ممكن رفع ملف فيديو او غيره يبين بشكل واضح تنصيب البرنامج و تفعيله


----------



## emad abd elrady (11 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير​
​


----------



## ابوالفضل کلانتری (11 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم و شكرا لجميع الاخوة

عملیته تنصيب البرنامج و تفعيله

A - Remove & uninstall the old version of etabs from your computer, Prefer with program like CCleaner or ..., that remove old eatbs registry file from your computer

B - Disconnect the internet

C - Run the exe file of Etabs 2015 v15.2.2.1364

D - Select No in "Do you want activate standalone" Tabs

E - After finished the installation closed all windows

F - Run the "etabs_v152_kg.exe" from CSI ETABS 2015 v15.2.2 License July 04, 2017

G - Copy the created file of "lservrc" in below path
C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\ETABS 2015 

H - The program installation & cracking has finished and ETABS 2015 v15.2.2 ready for your use

I - Run the "ETABS 2015" from the shortcut of your desktop

J - Connect the Internet

. ​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (13 يوليو 2016)

لو أمكن رابط مباشر لبرنامج etabs v15.2.2


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 يوليو 2016)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لو أمكن رابط مباشر لبرنامج etabs v15.2.2



تفضل أخي الكريم ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t567667.html
تحياتي


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (14 يوليو 2016)

تحية لأعضاء هذا امنتدى الرائع غفر الله لكل من يساهم فيه ولوالديه .


----------



## Tafraout salim (14 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abu_nazar (15 يوليو 2016)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## osodmens (16 يوليو 2016)

لا تعلم كم من الوقت امضيت بحثا عنه 

شكرا لك مهندسنا ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 يوليو 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم ..
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t567667.html
> تحياتي


شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل
هل يوجد رابط مثله للsap2000 v18.1.1 ?
و كذلك لبرنامج safe v 14.2 ?


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يوليو 2016)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل
> هل يوجد رابط مثله للsap2000 v18.1.1 ?
> و كذلك لبرنامج safe v 14.2 ?



اتفضل أخي العزيز [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]..

تم اصدار التحديث الجديد من برنامج sap2000 وهو sap2000 ver 18.1.1

تم اصدار التحديث الجديد لبرنامج safe 2014 وهو safe 14.2.0

تحياتي


----------



## هداج111 (22 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير 
الله يفتح عليك
وينور عقلك وقلبك


----------



## عبدالرحمن يس متولي (24 يوليو 2016)

*شكرا جزيلا الكراك شغال جزاك الله خيرا*

:7::7:


ابوالفضل کلانتري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> CSI ETABS 2015 v15.2.2 license, expires midnight of Jul 4, 2017
> ...


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (30 يوليو 2016)

اين الملف او الرابط ؟؟؟


----------



## engmessi (30 يوليو 2016)

هو فين ملف التفعيل دااااااا؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود علام (30 يوليو 2016)

أنا فتحت الموضوع أكتر من مرة 
هو فين ملف التفعيل دااااااا؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ابوالفضل کلانتری (31 يوليو 2016)

السلام علیکم

أنا لا أعرف كيف إزالة الملف، لذلك أنا أرفق مرة أخرى


----------



## محمود علام (31 يوليو 2016)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmessi (31 يوليو 2016)

مشكووووووووور:77:


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 أغسطس 2016)

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## wissam nadir (1 أغسطس 2016)

اخي الكريم ممكن الرابط مره اخرى
CSI ETABS 2015 v15.2.2 license, expires midnight of Jul 4, 2017


----------



## aeng (3 أغسطس 2016)

شكرااا


----------



## mphamed riad adam (3 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا أخى العزيز


----------



## تنوب قنوى (4 أغسطس 2016)

Thanks


----------



## elhabeeb elssadig (6 أغسطس 2016)

لم اجد رابط كراك الايتابس
ارجوا مدنا به لو امكن


----------



## hattrick313 (6 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ارجو ان تساعدوننا ايضا بكراك ساب لو سمحتم


----------



## myada1 (7 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا..البرنامج شغال تمام


----------



## himaa_2002 (10 أغسطس 2016)

where is the crack ???


----------



## هادى9276 (11 أغسطس 2016)

where


----------



## mazens (14 أغسطس 2016)

مشكووور


----------



## ابوالفضل کلانتری (19 أغسطس 2016)

السلام علیکم اخوان الكرام himaa_2002 - هادى9276

رابط ملف تفعيل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t573052-post3454602.html#post3454602


----------



## هيثم محمد على (25 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (25 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم
هل لديك ايتابس الجديد etabs2016


----------



## asad1977 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

:75:


----------



## Anasahmed (18 سبتمبر 2016)

:75:


----------



## rodain (23 سبتمبر 2016)

thank u


----------



## mhamed1 (30 أكتوبر 2016)

thank you


----------

